
As Venezuela Collapses, Children Are Dying of Hunger - dilap
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/12/17/world/americas/venezuela-children-starving.html?mtrref=undefined&gwh=61E5C34C2D701FBED9A39759D4C9E6DE&gwt=pay
======
68c12c16
here is a previous HN thread on this same article...not sure why that one is
currently being flagged, but I think there has some good discussion...and
oftentimes, there is no absolute truth in either democracy or oligarchy for a
certain situation, but it is how the participants in the system think of them
(i.e. their mindset) is more crucial a factor...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15947178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15947178)

